# Hooking ghost shrimp



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how to hook a ghost shrimp on a pompano rig I keep having problems throwing them off the hook plus Ihave not been doing so good catching them so I only have few to fish with 

thanks for all the help


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man ive yet to see a ghost shrimp and i pomp fish on the beach all the time are you cathing them in your sandflea rake??????????? Sorry wish i could help


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a pump I have not had alot of luck catching them here is a link on how to make a pump 

http://www.lunkerhunter.com/Fishing_Articles/make_your_own_ghost_shrimp_pump.htm


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know that we had them here.In the Pacific Northwestwe used apiece offlourescent yarn to tie the shrimp on the hook. Still had to be careful with the cast, but it helped keep them on the hook a lot better. Also made it tougher for the fish to rip it off.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mehill10 (5/10/2009)*Can someone please tell me how to hook a ghost shrimp on a pompano rig I keep having problems throwing them off the hook plus Ihave not been doing so good catching them so I only have few to fish with
> 
> thanks for all the help


Though it may not answer your question exactly, this is a great earlier post on the subject....

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic317516-17-1.aspx?Highlight=slurp+gun


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

EvenSplit Could you tell me how you hook the shrimp and then tie the shrimp on the hook 

thanks for the help


----------

